
The Painful Truth About Snowden - JackFr
http://20committee.com/2015/07/19/the-painful-truth-about-snowden/
======
fit2rule
There is no truth in this article, only conjecture by someone who clearly has
a grudge to bear. For all we know, the author (un-named) of this article is
working for Russian intelligence right now, by trying to paint Snowden as
anything less than a concerned and patriotic citizen of the United States.

Everyone who works in the spy business has something to hide - and therefore,
you really can't trust anyone who works in the spy business. Patriotic
jingoism might work 80% of the time - but there will always be folks who can
read between the lines and are unwilling to just put up with the state of
affairs because some Authority told them it was so.

This article is full of authoritarian indoctrination. "Anyone who has worked
in CI knows..", "as anyone who knows anything about intelligence can tell
you..", "I've worked as an expert in this field for years" (and yet remain an
un-named author), etc.

Be careful as you read this article, that your buttons are not being pushed.
Of course, we know that the USA and Russia are engaged in an ideological war
with each other - and of course, we know that there are reasons for all the
secrecy.

But the fact remains that the US government, which is supposed to be
democratic and representative of the desires of its people, has given itself
unsavory powers that bring the world every closer to its destruction, in the
name of its own 'safety'. "All countries do this", you will hear them say -
"but then, what good are they?" will be the reply. And the answer is: if
you're going to spy on the worlds population, unhindered and uncontrolled by
anyone by your own agency, and use that power for your own wealth and
survival, then, your country is no good at all.

~~~
dogma1138
He's not unnamed thats the personal blog of John Schindler.

He is a bit odd and crazy [http://blackbag.gawker.com/the-crazy-emails-that-
took-down-n...](http://blackbag.gawker.com/the-crazy-emails-that-took-down-
nsa-spook-john-schindle-1610203101)

But your comment is quite rhetorical and can be copied almost word for word as
a reply to your statements as well.

Snowden's intentions are quite possibly altruistic, his actions however aren't
well as white as snow (;)) you need to be really out of touch with reality to
think that Russian intelligence didn't not debrief the hell out of him once he
got to Russia, heck if he had sought refuge in Canada event he Mounties would
have interrogated him, this isn't an opportunity any nation would ever pass.

Was he an asset? we never know, most likely not a direct one, did Russian
intelligence contact him when he was in H&K and offered him a way out quite
possibly.

------
ionised
Check out the rest of this guy's articles.

He has a very clear axe to grind and some of his other offerings are just
insane.

